# bonus about buying at discount stores



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

My girlfriend worked there when we were in college and when she saw my new burton gloves this season she said they used to carry those types of gloves at tj's. I was like burton? and she was like yea, is that like a big deal to you? I wished she would have told me so I could have looked there before I spent double the money. I never thought to post it up here though. Thanks for sharing Statty.


----------



## dtshakuras (Jun 2, 2011)

I would never think of shopping at a store like TJ Maxx for brand name gear. Thanks for posting cause now I'm definitely going to check out what they have this season.(though I bought everything I needed already lol)


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Both TJ Maxx and Marshals carry gear at times. I've found Sepia pants and jackets, 686 (I actually bought a 686 jacket there a couple of years ago), Burton, O'Neil etc. They definitely sell Drop and Level gloves and I've seen Smith, Bolle and Dragon goggles there as well. Definitely worth checking out


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

The Marshalls near me usually has Drop gloves, Anon, Smith and Spy goggles, and assorted other outerwear. It is never a "go to" shopping spot for me, but you never know what they might have on the rack so if I'm in the neighborhood I try to check it out. I got a Timberland shell jacket a few years back for about $65 that was MSRP $250.


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

I was at Dicks the other day and found myself a burotn board bag for $25. I already have one but this one had wheels and mine was getting kind of old  Plus, after doing a little searching online, it turns out it was like 225 msrp. Always have your eyes open, even when in stores you wouldn't expect (though Dicks is a sports store)


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

The TJ Maxx and the Marshall's near me always seem to get really good Columbia gear and Orage gear.

And since the prices are still well above discount prices (no $49 Burton AK jackets out there) no one seems to be rushing to buy.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I was in a Marshall's this weekend went in planning on watching my gf buy decorations for her new office then just looking around I found some great stuff ended up walking out with more then her. Those places are such wild cards sometimes they just come in the clutch.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

In my experience TJ Maxx and Marshalls usually have better brand names than Ross. Although Ross did carry those Nike boots last year. A ton of them. Not just boarding gear I mean brands in general. I go there quite a bit to buy stuff for around the house


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Snow gear at Marshalls/TJ Maxx is hard to come by here in Atlanta. Occasionally a few items will pop through... I nabbed some Smith Phenom Goggles for $40 and you can usually find some cheap fleece and base layers.

I almost never see outer shells and I would probably crap my pants if I saw actual snowboard boots at any of the ones around here.


----------



## Pickle (Oct 25, 2011)

I got a nice burton jacket in there a while ago to. sometimes when i go, i also see dragon goggles on sale. usually whenever i look though, they only have kids sizes


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea i got a pair of ZF1s from Ross last year for $85... Ross is THE place to go for pots and pans around here.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Inspired by this thread I pooped into TJ Maxx this evening.

Cloudevil gore tex shell jackets for $199. Gore tex shell pants for $179. Burton Revert jackets (last year's, white) for $129.

Lots of Marker stuff as well.


----------

